# My latest project



## Bigmoose (Mar 24, 2012)

I think doing research and development for new items to sell is the funnest part of being in business.  And I had alot of fun working thru all the issues of my latest project.  I have not been able to find anyone who does this with beer bottles, I think I am the only one.  Anyway here is what I have made.





Beer bottle clocks.  I am a homebrewer so I do not buy much beer anymore but this one has been my favorite for when I do.




I had these cool caps made that I will put on each one.




I drilled an access hole in the back of the bottle that with a pencil (the eraser end) you can set the time on the clock.  This hole also aids in installing a new battery.  Knowing changing the battery is a little more difficult than the average clock I am selling them with a 9X lithium battery installed.  I am led to belive this could last close to 9 years.




And for those of you who thought I drilled a big hole in the bottom of the bottle, you're wrong.  I hope to list these on my website on April 2.  I hope to offer at least 10 different kinds by that time.  I will be selling them for 24.95.  What are your thoughts on the price?

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Mar 24, 2012)

I think your clocks are very clever and unique. If I had the money, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one or two as Christmas gifts. The price seems reasonable to me but I'm not an expert on pricing or anything concerned with selling. I do wish you the best of luck with selling them. I hope they're very popular for you.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cool!  The price seems reasonable and it is very unique.


----------



## sudbubblez (May 16, 2012)

Moose, I have taken a look at your store.  How do you cut the beer bottles?  I have been saving glass bottles and have lots of those mexico coke bottles I have been wanting to use for upcycling.  I have had people tell me that you need to approach it with some kind of special method or else you get glass dust.


----------



## Bigmoose (May 18, 2012)

I designed my own bottle cutter that is a one of a kind unit and it is a tight secret.  I keep it covered at the house so no one can see it if they come over.  But how I came up with it is I looked at every method I could find and took the one I thought was the best and made a couple of changes to it.  The Coke bottles you are talking about are tuff to cut and polish because they are so thick.  I charge more for my Coke candle because of this.

I am not sure what they mean by glass dust but you can buy a mask to protect yourself if that method works good.  Drilling holes in bottles makes alot of noise, I have ear muffs I wear to do that.

Sorry I could not be of more help.

Bruce P.


----------



## Genny (May 18, 2012)

I seriously love your clocks.  
I had to pass your website on to my FIL who likes to collect beer related items.


----------



## Bigmoose (May 18, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I seriously love your clocks.
> I had to pass your website on to my FIL who likes to collect beer related items.



Thanks Genny.  I see you are from WI.  I have considered trying to be a vendor at a beer festival over there somewhere.  Maybe take the ferry across the lake.

Bruce


----------

